# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Драйвер на плоттер HP Designjet 500 plus

## dauriya

Помогите, очень срочно нужен драйвер на плоттер HP Designjet 500 plus под Win-7, 64-разр.

----------


## ДядяВася

Здесь почитать и скачать, как человек советует.

----------

dauriya (10.08.2015)

----------


## dauriya

Скачала, там архив, разархивировала - набор файлов, где нет ни setup, ни instul и ни какого exe-шника

----------


## ДядяВася

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-BThWiCCSM
http://acerfans.ru/drivers/28-ruchna...ajjverov..html
Посмотрите, почитайте и установите. Там ничего сложного.
Удачи!

----------

dauriya (13.08.2015)

----------


## Cheechako

> Скачала, там архив, разархивировала - набор файлов, где нет ни setup, ни instul и ни какого exe-шника


Там есть файл *.inf - которого должно быть достаточно для установки.

----------


## dauriya

Спасибо, все получилось

----------

